# Moving to Spain



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all

I just wondered if anyone has some information for me, I have done some research but am still unsure of the procedure so hope someone can explain it to me. I am a British citizen with british passport and my partner is an American citizen with an american passport, we are currently living in Chile on a tourist visa but would like to relocate to Spain, my partner's first language is spanish and he draws a relatively small pension from America which is what we are living on now, my main questions are:-

1. Can we move to Spain under the Freedom of Movement act? 

2. If we do, what documentation do we need to have and are there any financial requirements that we have to meet? 

3. Can we travel there on a one way ticket? 

4. Do we need to do anything before we arrive or can we do anything necessary once in the country?

5. What would we need to do when we arrived?

Hope someone can help

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

purpleflower said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just wondered if anyone has some information for me, I have done some research but am still unsure of the procedure so hope someone can explain it to me. I am a British citizen with british passport and my partner is an American citizen with an american passport, we are currently living in Chile on a tourist visa but would like to relocate to Spain, my partner's first language is spanish and he draws a relatively small pension from America which is what we are living on now, my main questions are:-
> 
> ...


:welcome:

as a British citizen you have the right to live & work in Spain - you just have to register as resident after 90 days, get a NIE number & sign on the padrón

your partner can come here as your spouse if you are married, or _pareja de hecho_ if you're not - s/he would have to apply for residency & jump through various hoops

if you have a look at the 'useful links' sticky thread towrards the top of the page you will find links about non-EU partners of EU citizens moving to Spain


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> as a British citizen you have the right to live & work in Spain - you just have to register as resident after 90 days, get a NIE number & sign on the padrón
> 
> ...


Thankyou xabiachica for the welcome and the information, much appreciated


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

When you say "hoops" I guess that means it will be quite hard for him to get residency?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

purpleflower said:


> When you say "hoops" I guess that means it will be quite hard for him to get residency?


no, not really - you need to be able to prove your relationship - have a look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/96925-non-eu-nationals-becoming-residents-spain.html


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

]

Okay, thankyou once again xabiachica, very helpful


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

purpleflower said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just wondered if anyone has some information for me, I have done some research but am still unsure of the procedure so hope someone can explain it to me. I am a British citizen with british passport and my partner is an American citizen with an american passport, we are currently living in Chile on a tourist visa but would like to relocate to Spain, my partner's first language is spanish and he draws a relatively small pension from America which is what we are living on now, my main questions are:-
> 
> ...


I was wondering, as you say his f¡rst language is Spanish, does he also have a South American nationality? Some nationalities have special agreements with Spain and it might be easier than applying as a North Amenrican


----------



## purpleflower (Jan 27, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was wondering, as you say his f¡rst language is Spanish, does he also have a South American nationality? Some nationalities have special agreements with Spain and it might be easier than applying as a North Amenrican


Hi there Pesky, thankyou for your reply. My partner doesnt have South American nationality unfortunately so we wouldnt be able to pursue that.


----------

